# Exo-Terra Stands for Sale CHEAP!



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I have three used stands I need to sell without shipping. I am in Bethesda, MD just north of Washington DC.

Two storage compartments provide you with plenty of room for all of your accessories, and the top compartment door folds out to make a convenient workspace. The black furniture-like styling will blend seamlessly into any decor.

Exo-Terra Terrarium Stand | Terrariums & Stands | Reptile Cages, Terrariums & Accessories | Reptile - ThatPetPlace.com


2 x Small $35 each

This stand has a top surface area measuring 12 inches long by 12 inches wide and is 35.5 inches high. 

1 x Medium $50

This stand has a top surface area measuring 18 inches long by 18 inches wide and is 35.5 inches high.


----------

